# Hwbot: Neuer GPUPi-Weltrekord mit 11 Tesla-Beschleunigerkarten



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hwbot: Neuer GPUPi-Weltrekord mit 11 Tesla-Beschleunigerkarten*

					Der philippinische Extrem-Übertakter Dhenzjhen hat einen neuen Weltrekord in der Berechnung des GPUPi-Benchmarks aufgestellt. Dafür kam ein Server-Rig zum Einsatz, in dem zwei Broadwell-Zehnkerner sowie 10 Tesla M40 und eine Tesla M4 werkelten. Lediglich 2 Sekunden und 398 ms hat der Benchmark benötigt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hwbot: Neuer GPUPi-Weltrekord mit 11 Tesla-Beschleunigerkarten*


----------



## Ingo_Knito (27. Juli 2016)

Und wie viele "reale" TFLOPs sind das jetzt? Gibt es irgendwo eine Angabe, wie viele Rechenoperationen GPUPi in einem Durchlauf durchführt?


----------



## Lighting-Designer (27. Juli 2016)

Wenn der 11 Tesla-Karten á 3072 Shader (á 5824GFLOPS) braucht um 8 R9 290X (á 7040GFLOPS) zu schlagen, welche nur 2816 Shader haben ist das schon ein witziges Ergebnis.


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. Juli 2016)

Lighting-Designer schrieb:


> Wenn der 11 Tesla-Karten á 3072 Shader (á 5824GFLOPS) braucht um 8 R9 290X (á 7040GFLOPS) zu schlagen, welche nur 2816 Shader haben ist das schon ein witziges Ergebnis.



Will gar nicht wissen was die selbe Zahl an R9 Fury X´s an rechenleistung haben würde


----------



## DaHell63 (29. Juli 2016)

Ich lese hier nur etwas von 8x Telsa M40 und ebenfalls 8x Radeon R9 290X .
Und so wie es aussieht ist die FURY X nicht schneller als die AMD R9 290X.
GPUPI - 1B overclocking records @ HWBOT
einfach mal die Plätze 21-40 anschauen


----------

